# Im seeking these 1/48 cars kits !



## jmarcp (Jul 21, 2000)

HI !!
If you have any of those 1/48 CAR / TRUCK kits below and like to TRADE or SALE , just let me know with your want or asking price(I also have a hughe trade list divided per scale , if you like to view it just visit this url :http://pages.videotron.com/jmarcpe/1.htm You can email me directly at [email protected]
Thanks in advance
Jmarc

AEC REGENT MERRYWEATHER PUMP FIRE TRUCK
ARII MITSUBISHI FUSO TANKER/CIMENT
ART TOY RENAULT ADH RADIO
BIZARRE BLUE FLAME LSR (1/43)
BIZARRE BUDWEISER 1978(1/43)
BIZARRE GREEN MUNSTER LSR (1/43)
CGCG CITROEN CX 83'
CGCG CITROEN DYANE 6
CCCG FIAT RITMO 
CGCG MERCEDES 380 SE 83'
CCCG VW GOLF GTI 
ELENI RESIN KAELBLVE Z6VZA
ELENI RESIN OPEL BLITZ FEUERWEHR FIRE TRUCK
FUJIMI HONDA PRELUDE 90?
FUJIMI TOYOTA COROLLA LEVINTE 27
FUJIMI TOYOTA COROLLA LEVINTE TE-27 
FUJIMI TOYOTA SOARER 3.0 GT LIMITED
GNARK OSAKA DOUBLE DECKER STREETCAR 
HARTSMITH INTERNATIONAL VAVISTAR 6 X 4
IMAI ASTON MARTIN DB-5 
IMAI DAIHATSU TAFT
J.WINNETT AUTOMOBILE MDL AEC MADATOR MK V TRUCK 
PK HUMMER
RENWALL ALFA ROMEO 1966
RENWALL CORD 1937
RENWALL FORD 1902
RENWALL FORD INDY RACER
RENWALL FORD LOTUS GRAND PRIX 64'
RENWALL FORD MDL B 1932'
RENWALL FORD SEDAN 1940'
RENWALL FORD SEDAN 1966'
RENWALL MERCEDES-BENZ W-163
RENWALL RAMBLER 1903
RENWALL STANLEY 1910'
RENWALL/ PYRO CADILLAC TOWN CAR 1931
RENWALL/REVELL CHEV. CORVETTE 1965' 
RENWALL/REVELL FORD CONVERTIBLE 1950' 
REVELL JAGUAR 2.4L 1962
ROXLEY ROVER MAETRO VAN 90?
TOY CLUB FIAT UNO
TOY CLUB OPEL CORSA
VISTA TATRA 815 ARMADA 80' ERA


----------

